# Think i'm pregnant....but I'm on the pill



## mummy24601

I have been on the pill for two and a half years since after my son was born and have been taking microgynon up until about 4 months ago since i changed to loestrin 30. 
I take my pill religiously every morning at the same time and never forget it. I had my break 10 days ago (which i bled but it was much lighter than normal). Since then i've been absolutly exhausted and falling asleep on the couch every night. This morning i felt sick but it went away but i also woke up with a really bad headache which is unusual for me). I do have IBS (irratable bowel syndrome) and over the past week its been out of control (pain in stomach, diarrhea etc). I'm bloated too but don't know whether that is something to do with my IBS. These symptoms made me think i'm pregnant but i've done a test this evening and its negative.....

I have a strong feeling i'm pregnant and if i'm not i don't know what it could be. Has anyone else had symptoms like this (diarrhea etc)? please help?


----------



## dizzy65

Hi i didnt want to read and run.. If you are really concerned that you may be pregnant maybe try getting the doctors to do a blood test.. my MIL concieved her last child while she was on the pill so it is possibal that you could be.. :hugs:


----------



## JayeD

I conceived while on the pill. Apparently if you take certain medications, including antibiotics, it can interfere with the effectiveness of the pill. 

I would suggest that you see your doctor to confirm if you are concerned that you are pregnant. Their tests are more accurate than the home pregnancy tests.


----------



## mumof1+1

I was on the Pill when i conceived this one...was on the mini pill...took it the same day everyday, had been on no medications and hadn't been ill at all...

Get checked out hun just to be sure and good luck, hope its the answer you want xx


----------



## lushious09

i got pregnant on the pill twice...i was on it for over 3 years... so now im not to have it and have to have implant instead... i didnt have a bleed at all when i came onto my break which i just assumed was the pill having a funny do so waited over a week still nothing i assumed it was on its way as my boobs were agony! and i mean like razor blades rubbing so i took a test and hey presto there it was


----------



## Mrs.Mc1985

I conceived shortly after missing a few pills I missed them so I was like I will stop and restart the next month

That did not happen! I stopped the pill on the 18th and had a breakthrough bleed on the 22 and got a BFP on the 18th of December seems the pill quickly leaves your system.


----------



## mummy24601

Thanks everyone for your help. My next day off is Thursday so I'm going to book to see the doctor then. I'll keep you posted on how it goes........I'm really hoping I'm pregnant now!! 

(been feeling ill this morning too again...waiting to see if it comes again tomorrow! I'm really thinking I am pregnant but dont know if its all in my head!)


----------



## mummy24601

Went to the doctors this afternoon and the doctor looked at me oddly said he really didn't think i was pregnant :cry:. He has given me forms so i can go back in the morning to have some blood tests and then i'll have to wait a week for the results. If i'm not pregnant at least they will be able to tell me why i've been feeling so rotten i guess :nope: ....................shouldn't have got my hopes up - feel really disappointed now :cry:


----------



## mumof1+1

Awww hun :hug:

Thionk you need it. Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------

